# SSD wird nicht erkannt, neuer Rechner



## SirCire (29. März 2015)

Hallo Technik-Forum.

 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem mit eurer Hilfe einen PC konfiguriert. 

 

 


_i5 4460_

_Alpenföhn Sella_

_ASRock H97 Anniversary_

_8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9_

_Raijintek Arcadia_

_BeQuiet System Power 7 450W_

_Samsung SH-224DB_

_WD Blue 1TB_

_Crucia MX100 128GB (SSD)_

_MSI R9 280 X Gaming_
 


 

Dieser ist diese Woche zusammengebaut bei mir angekommen und im Grunde funktioniert alles. Aber die SSD wird nicht erkannt.

Mein Geräte Manager sieht wie folgt aus.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wie man sieht gibt es 3 Geärte für die Windows 7 keine Treiber findet. Einer davon müsste die SSD sein.

Könnte mir jemand helfen, was genau ich nun machen muss um die SSD nutzen zu können?

 

Desweiteren musste ich nun, da die SSD nicht gefunden wurde, Windows auf der HDD installieren. Wenn ich nun den Treiber für die SSD finde und den PC formatiere um Windows auf der SSD zu installieren. Schmeiße ich ja beim formatieren den Treiber für die SSD auch weg, und stehe vor dem selben Problem wie bei der Erstinbetriebnahme. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Treiber vor dem Betriebssystem zu installieren?

 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im vorraus.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. März 2015)

Wird die SSD im BIOS überhaupt erkannt?


----------



## squats (29. März 2015)

Treiber brauchst du nicht, die lädt Windows vor der Installation

 

guck mal im Bios, ansonsten Rechner mal öffnen gucken ob die SSD richtig angeschlossen ist

 

zur Windows Installation klemm mal die HDD ab(Stromversorgung oder Sata abziehen)

 

die unbekannten Geräte können vieles sein z.b. auch die interne GPU, RapidStart, SmartConnect etc.


----------



## SirCire (29. März 2015)

Wie komme ich denn ins Bios? 

Der PC startet so schnell, dass der Bildschirm beim starten nur ein mal kurz schwarz aufleuchtet und ne Sekunde später erscheint schon das wirbelnde Windows Logo. 

Da ist kein Bios Screen wo steht, F11 drücken um ins Bios zu kommen.

Gibts da noch ne andere Möglichkeit?

 

Edit: Achja und wo im Bios würde ich dann herausfinden ob die SSD erkannt wird? Also welches Menü muss ich da aufmachen/aufrufen?


----------



## Carcharoth (29. März 2015)

Immer wieder F2 drücken sobald du den Rechner gestartet hast. Egal ob der Monitor bereits was anzeigt oder nicht. Die SSD wird dann theoretisch in der Laufwerksübersicht angezeigt. Am selben Ort wo du dann auch die andere Festplatte siehst.


----------



## SirCire (29. März 2015)

Ich gucke mal, und melde mich wieder

 

Alles klar, das hat geklappt. Einfach F2 hämmern.

 

Im Bios wird eine zweite Platte wohl erkannt, aber nicht wie groß sie ist. Hier mal ein paar "Screenshots" im Wortsinne.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Erkannt werden beide. Als nächstes die Detailseiten, wenn man die einzelnen Platten anklickt.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und hier die 2te. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Und nun die Noob-Frage. Was sagen mir diese Screens?

 

Edit: Moment mal. Ich dachte die SH-224 wäre die SSD, aber das ist doch eigentlich mein optisches Laufwerk. Das heißt die SSD wird nicht im Bios erkannt? Richtig?


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2015)

TSST Corp ist das DVD Laufwerk. Die SSD wird (zumindest gemäss Screenshots) nicht erkannt. Die WDC ist die normale Western Digital Festplatte.

Das nicht Erkennen der SSD kann mehrere Fehlerquellen haben, angefangen bei einer Fehlkonfiguration im BIOS/UEFI (SATA Modus, etc.) bis hin zu einem Hardwaredefekt (SSD, Kabel, Mainboard)

Falls du den PC zusammengebaut, also als funktionierendes System gekauft hast, würde ich dir empfehlen den Support des Lieferanten zu kontaktieren. Wenn du selbst daran rumschraubst kannst du im Worst Case Szenario die Garantie verlieren. Das hängt aber vom Lieferanten ab, dazu können dir andere sicher mehr sagen.

 

Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage wie du das System konfiguriert haben möchtest. Soll das System selbst auf der SSD laufen und die Daten auf der HDD liegen, oder möchtest du die SSD als HDD Boost (Stichwort SSD Caching) einsetzen? Ich tippe mal auf ersteres. Zudem scheinen gemäss Geräte Manager diverse Treiber (Chipset, etc.) zu fehlen. Die sollten sich noch installiert werden. Da die Festplatte aber bereits im BIOS/UEFI nicht korrekt erkannt wird liegt der Hund wohl eher schon da begraben.

 

Falls du selbst Hand anlegen möchtest würde ich mal nur die SSD mit einem anderen SATA Kabel an einem anderen SATA Port des Mainboards anschliessen. Als ich bei meinem 8 Jahre alten Rechner ne SSD nachgerütstet habe hatte ich ein ähnliches Phänomen. Ich musste dabei zusätzlich noch zuerst das BIOS aktualisieren, das wird aber bei einem neuen Mainboard denke ich nicht notwendig sein.

 

Falls du die SSD zum Fliegen gebrachst hast noch ein guter Tipp zur Windows Installation: Schliesse nur die Festplatte an, die für die Installation verwendet werden soll. Ansonsten kann es sein das Windows automatisch die System/Recovery Partition auf der anderen Platte anlegt was hässliche Fehler zur Folge haben kann. Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen nach der Installation die Treiber manuell zu aktualisieren, zumindest Chipset, Grafikkarte, Netzwerkkarte und allenfalls Soundkarte. Windows findet zwar die meisten Treiber automatisch, die sind aber oft veraltet und nicht wirklich die beste Wahl.


----------



## SirCire (29. März 2015)

Also:

 

Ich habe den Rechner jetzt aufgemacht, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte, aber okay. 

Die SSD war einfach nur ins Gehäuse eingebaut und ohne jegliche Kabel versehen. Ich habe sie nun an das Sata (SATA_0 glaube ich) angeschlossen. 

Im Bios wird sie erkannt, auch Windows hat sich schon gemeldet und gesagt es hätte Treiber dafür.

Im Geräte Manager taucht die SSD auch auf, aber nicht im Windows Explorer. Siehe Bild

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Allerdings muss ich jetzt ganz ehrlich sagen. Irgendwas scheint beim zusammenbau bei hardwareversand misserabel gelaufen zu sein, das Kabel das ich benutzen muss, weils das einzige ist, ist an der Seite leicht abgebrochen, soll heißen, da fehlt an Stück plastik am Stecker, dadurch sitzt das Kabel, ein bisschen lose auf der SSD. Anderseits ist an der SSD selbst, genau an der Stelle wo das Kabel anschließt ein kleines bisschen Plastik abgesplittert. Es wirkt fast so, als hätte jemand versucht mit Gewalt das Kabel aufzustecken und hat dabei sowohl Stecker als auch SSD leicht ramponiert. Tolle Arbeit Hardwareversand.

 

Nun aber zu meiner Frage. Wie krieg ich denn nun den Windows Explorer dazu die SSD anzuzeigen?


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2015)

Allerdings muss ich jetzt ganz ehrlich sagen. Irgendwas scheint beim zusammenbau bei hardwareversand misserabel gelaufen zu sein, das Kabel das ich benutzen muss, weils das einzige ist, ist an der Seite leicht abgebrochen, soll heißen, da fehlt an Stück plastik am Stecker, dadurch sitzt das Kabel, ein bisschen lose auf der SSD. Anderseits ist an der SSD selbst, genau an der Stelle wo das Kabel anschließt ein kleines bisschen Plastik abgesplittert. Es wirkt fast so, als hätte jemand versucht mit Gewalt das Kabel aufzustecken und hat dabei sowohl Stecker als auch SSD leicht ramponiert. Tolle Arbeit Hardwareversand.
 

Nun aber zu meiner Frage. Wie krieg ich denn nun den Windows Explorer dazu die SSD anzuzeigen?

Ganz ehrlich, schick das Ding zurück. Sowas ist ein No-Go, da hast du Anrecht auf Austausch. Evtl. ist ja noch mehr defekt.

 

Falls du trotzdem weitermachen willst musst du die SSD vermutlich in der Datenträgerverwaltung noch initialisieren, bzw. formatieren. So ungefähr das hier:

http://www.windows-7-forum.net/windows-7-treiber-hardware/257-windows-7-rc-64bit-zweite-festplatte-angezeigt.html

 

Aber ich würd den Rechner onehin zuerst neu aufsetzen und das System auf der SSD installieren (Dabei aber die HDD abklemmen!)


----------



## SirCire (29. März 2015)

Okay. 

Das was im Link steht, habe ich gemacht und es hat geklappt. 

Im Windows Explorer taucht die Platte nun auf. Wenn ich nun den PC neu aufsetzen will. Müsste ich ja zuerst, alles was ich bisher darauf geschrieben habe löschen/formatieren und dann alles neu auf der SSD installieren.

Wenn ich nun den PC ausschalte die HDD abklemme und neu installiere würde ich ja 2 Windows haben. Eine auf der SSD und eins auf der HDD.

 

Also muss ich jetzt.

 

1. HDD formatieren

2. PC aus, HDD abklemmen

3. PC an, Windows CD rein, Windows auf SSD installieren.

4. PC aus. HDD wieder anklemmen.

5. PC an. HDD nachträglich von Windows erkennen lassen und wie im Link oben beschrieben wieder neu in der Datenträgerverwaltung initialisieren.

 

Ist die Reihenfolge so richtig? 

Da wäre nun nur noch die Frage. Wie formatiert man ne HDD? (Also Schritt 1 in meiner Liste) Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Habe bisher immer nur jungfräuliche Festplatten mit Windows installiert.


----------



## Thoor (29. März 2015)

Okay. 

Das was im Link steht, habe ich gemacht und es hat geklappt. 

Im Windows Explorer taucht die Platte nun auf. Wenn ich nun den PC neu aufsetzen will. Müsste ich ja zuerst, alles was ich bisher darauf geschrieben habe löschen/formatieren und dann alles neu auf der SSD installieren.

Wenn ich nun den PC ausschalte die HDD abklemme und neu installiere würde ich ja 2 Windows haben. Eine auf der SSD und eins auf der HDD.

 

Also muss ich jetzt.

 

1. HDD formatieren

2. PC aus, HDD abklemmen

3. PC an, Windows CD rein, Windows auf SSD installieren.

4. PC aus. HDD wieder anklemmen.

5. PC an. HDD nachträglich von Windows erkennen lassen und wie im Link oben beschrieben wieder neu in der Datenträgerverwaltung initialisieren.

 

Ist die Reihenfolge so richtig? 

Da wäre nun nur noch die Frage. Wie formatiert man ne HDD? (Also Schritt 1 in meiner Liste) Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Habe bisher immer nur jungfräuliche Festplatten mit Windows installiert.

 

Also ich sags nochmal: Schick das Ding zurück! Du wirst wahrscheinlich in einigen Jahren dankbar sein.

 

Aber nichts desto trotz:

 

1. HDD abklemmen, SSD anschliessen

2. SSD als primäre Bootquelle im BIOS setzen (Anleitungen dazu gibts genügt im Internet)

3. Windows auf der SSD installieren

4. Treiber installieren, gegebenefalls Windows Updates installieren

5. HDD anschliessen (PC logischerweise zuerst ausschalten, SSD als primäre Bootquelle!)

6. PC starten, PC sollte von SSD starten

7. In der Datenträgerverwaltung (Da wo du vorher schon warst) rechtsklick auf die 1 TB Datenfestplatte - formatieren mit NTFS Standard

 

Wenn du die Disk formatierst sind die Daten drauf weg, die musst du falls gewünscht irgendwo wegsichern.

 

Nochmals: Schick das Ding zurück! Die SSD sowie das Kabel sind bereits beschädigt, bei der Zusammenstellung ist offensichtlich gepfuscht worden, evtl. hat sogar das Board Schaden genommen - das kann man nie wissen.


----------



## squats (30. März 2015)

kannst ja mal Fotos machen, so kritisch sehe ich das jetzt nicht was die Nutzung angeht, anderes Sata Kabel(mit Metallclip) evtl. auch gewinkelt und dann hält das oder ist es an der Sata-Stromversorung des Netzteils

 

informieren würde ich HWV allerdings trotzdem und gucken ob sich da was machen lässt, ansonsten musst *du* wissen ob du die SSD zurückschicken willst

 

wenn ja würde ich gleich eine 256er ordern für ca. 30Euro mehr P/L kann man sich ja ausrechnen doppelter Speicher für 50% Aufpreis

 

die letzte Reklamation von mir bei HWV ging sehr flott und unkompliziert


----------



## Thoor (30. März 2015)

kannst ja mal Fotos machen, so kritisch sehe ich das jetzt nicht was die Nutzung angeht, anderes Sata Kabel(mit Metallclip) evtl. auch gewinkelt und dann hält das oder ist es an der Sata-Stromversorung des Netzteils

 

Wenn du ein Auto kaufst und der Luftfilter nicht richtig montiert ist, reparierst du es selbst oder beschwerst du dich? Also ich beschwer mich auf jeden Fall...

 

Hat mehr damit zu tun dass wenn bereits bei der SSD gemurkst wurde evtl. auch bei anderen Teilen gepfuscht wurde. Wenn sich das erst in 2-3 Monaten oder sogar einigen Jahr bemerkbar macht wirds wohl schwieriger mit zurücksenden.

Aber muss _*jeder*_ selber wissen wie er damit umgehen will... mein Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen


----------



## Wagga (30. März 2015)

Ich würde sie informieren und fragen was du machen sollst, damit die es als Fehler protokollieren, und wenn sie sagen du sollst es nicht einschicken, damit sie wissen wenn was ist das es schon ein Fehler von Anfang an war.
Ich würde aber bei so einem PC auch sagen, Fotos machen per E-Mail hinschicken und am besten Austausch Gerät ordern.
Auch wenn es erstmal für dich Arbeit bedeutet, man weiß nie ob nicht auch wo anders was faul ist.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. März 2015)

Schick die Kiste zurück und notier dir vorher alle Seriennummern. Vorallem die von beiden Festplatten und dem Mainboard. Sonst jubeln die dir das Zeugs nochmal unter. Erwähn das auch ruhig in dem Brief den du dazulegst. Und verlange, dass der PC von jemandem zusammengebaut wird, der Ahnung hat.

 

Und wenn du dann den neuen PC hast und alles schön läuft, prüf die HDD auf Sektorenfehler. (Geht am einfachsten mit der Trialversion davon: http://www.hdtune.com/ )


----------

